# Need help with a few parts



## Mourguitars (Sep 27, 2019)

I have a cart full of parts at Tayda for around 8 builds but I’m stumped on a few things...

Dirty Sanchez.   SPDT switch ....link to the right one ?

Muffler   ....
5v1 Zener....does Tayda have a sub , Mouser has them but shipping is costly for 1 part

Valhalla Distortion.  C25k pots. I’ve looked every where ILS, SB, Tayda..anyone have a different source ?

Need a few A25k pots as well, Mammoth had them but is OOS now... I’ve found some but are not PCB mount

Thanks

Mike


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 27, 2019)

Switch
Diode
Pot - But you'll have to strap a 22-27k resistor across lugs 1 & 3

Could've sworn I'd gotten my 25kA pots from Tayda, but not seeing them now


----------



## reubenreub (Sep 27, 2019)

The only C25k pots I have found are the ones with solder lugs which I got from Mammoth. 









						Mammoth or Alpha PotentiometerReverse Log (C)16mm Single GangSolder Lug
					

CLICK HERE FOR DATA SHEET What does the "K" stand for? 250,000 ohms = 250 Kilo ohms = 0.250 Mega ohms 250,000 Ω = 250 KΩ = 0.250 MΩ 250,000 E = 250 K = 0.250 M The standard measurement of resistance is ohms, which is symbolized either with the Greek letter Omega, Ω, or by the letter "E." stands...




					www.mammothelectronics.com


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 27, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Dirty Sanchez. SPDT switch ....link to the right one ?


on-on


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks everyone !

I was trying to get away from adding legs to a pot , but it seems im going to have too.

I put those links to the other parts in my cart this morning  so thanks for that !

Mike


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 28, 2019)

The C25K is a bitch ........ I grabbed solder lug ones from Smallbear and just " wired " those in .... 

with Zeners on Tayda ... you just punch in the voltage ... 









						1N4733 ZENER DIODE 1W 5.1V
					

VISHAY - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## music6000 (Sep 28, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> I have a cart full of parts at Tayda for around 8 builds but I’m stumped on a few things...
> 
> Dirty Sanchez.   SPDT switch ....link to the right one ?
> 
> ...


Alpha A25K PCB Right Angle Pot.








						Alpha Single-Gang 16mm Right-angle PC Mount
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks music6000 !  i looked there but got kinda confused but had very tired eyes  looking at  and studying build sheets looking at every components , trying to get everything in need for these  upcoming 12 builds...but thanks for finding that . 

Mike


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 28, 2019)

Ordering for 12 builds is an exercise ?


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 28, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Ordering for 12 builds is an exercise ?



Ummm....its growing as we speak !

watching youtube vids and hmmm i like to try and build that...still sourcing parts

So much fun !!!!!   lol

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 28, 2019)

few more questions..

Disarray Distortion...6K81 ?  is that a 6.8k ....

51E 51V zener sub from Tayda maybe....


Constrictor....

619 resistor...will a 620 work ?

other than a few odd IC's  pots and a Optoislator VTL5C10...thats it whew...13 builds...im stopping !


Thanks, Mike


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 28, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> few more questions..
> 
> Disarray Distortion...6K81 ?  is that a 6.8k ....
> 
> ...


Yes, those should all work. You could measure the resistors to find those that are closest to the values listed


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 28, 2019)

The 51E 51V zener i got the 1n4757a...i hope that's a sub

I also read in the Disarray Distortion. you could use a 1n4148 for that as well..

Mike


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 28, 2019)

1n4757a will be fine but yeah the zener is unnecessary in the design and a 4148 will do the same job.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks Nostradoomus !


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 29, 2019)

Long Header pins  1"....link ?

The ones from Tayda and Amazon were a pretty short same size and had to do a balancing act to get them work with the QOB2 pedal , i bought that when i wanted to follow along with the youtube vid build when i first started...

This is for the Tyrian Distortion i can do either Method 1 or Method 2 i have  parts to do either or , will the Tayda headers pins work,  but  would like a source for the longer ones...im pretty Googled out geez ...lol

Im in Fishing tackle wholesale and this next Tayda order is huge , i hate not having things for orders or builds having a nice stock on hand..(my pet peeve ) i bought in quantity this time...after reading all these build sheets i see what parts are used the most , i bought the most used components in 50-30 quantity's also should i buy the Zener diodes on Tayda page in quantity of 10 down the page..are those used in builds ? it would be less that $10. You spent that  almost in shipping sometimes for a few parts...Sure hope Tayda has that 15% discount when i hit pay now ...lol

Mike


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 29, 2019)

I would buy maaaaybe 2 of those 51v zener, I never come across them. I would buy 5-10 each of the values up to 9v, maybe a couple higher 12v and 15v but they arent super common.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 29, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I would buy maaaaybe 2 of those 51v zener, I never come across them. I would buy 5-10 each of the values up to 9v, maybe a couple higher 12v and 15v but they arent super common.




Thanks for the reply, they only had 2 that was 51v..got those and have the 1n4757 coming as well


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 30, 2019)

Ambitious or crazy?  It's a fine line...
Most parts are cheap, buy lots of extras so you'll have a head start for those builds you haven't contemplated yet.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 30, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Ambitious or crazy?  It's a fine line...
> Most parts are cheap, buy lots of extras so you'll have a head start for those builds you haven't contemplated yet.




LOL...i like to think I'm both !

You are right about parts being cheap, i went down the pages most likely bought stuff that i may not use but good to have, bought heavy on the most used components after studying build sheets resistors even the odd ones , Electro caps, film caps , IC's, jacks , switches and enclosure's to where all i have to buy is a few PCB's and get to work...

Its been a long time that i got into a hobby that interests me and is fun and that i enjoy and most of all use !

Mike


----------



## zgrav (Sep 30, 2019)

It is oddly satisfying to get a board in the mail and have the inventory needed to go ahead and put it together.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 30, 2019)

With things like resistors and electrolytic caps I generally buy them in lots of 50 or 100 at a time from Tayda because they are so cheap. You end up with a stock of parts so that you generally have everything you need for a new pedal.  For C25K pots I buy them in lots of 50 from Mouser because I do use quite a few and Tayda don't stock them. So while I'm on the Mouser website I'll buy enough Hammond 1590B enclosures to get free shipping.  

One thing I have found is that the Hammond enclosures are easier to drill than the enclosures you get from Tayda.  And I really like the texture black finish I can get from Hammond.  Oh, and the other things I get from Mouser are the Switchcraft jacks.  I'm not going to use cheaper jacks - it's just not worth it.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 30, 2019)

Triple checked my list, checked it again..made the orders and PayPal double billed me from here and Tayda...Bank called because of a international order over $300..thats good got it sorted out...i do a lot of online shopping better to be safe than sorry these days

Got my pots from Mammoth

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 30, 2019)

zgrav said:


> It is oddly satisfying to get a board in the mail and have the inventory needed to go ahead and put it together.




Thats my goal...agreed !

Mike


----------



## Barry (Sep 30, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Triple checked my list, checked it again..made the orders and PayPal double billed me from here and Tayda...Bank called because of a international order over $300..thats good got it sorted out...i do a lot of online shopping better to be safe than sorry these days
> 
> Got my pots from Mammoth
> 
> Mike


What is up with Mammoth, I've always had good service from them, last order I finally cancelled and ordered elsewhere because weeks went by without a peep, I've placed another order with them and looks like the same thing, not a word, but there quick to hit my Paypal account


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 30, 2019)

I think they have new owners


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up Barry..I'll give them a chance . Bought those magic diodes for the queen of bone 2 from a guy off eBay that has a good rep but i had to send a nice "hey what's up " message then he shipped took forever...If they dont ship Mouser has those pots but i like to help the little guy first when buying...

Mike


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 1, 2019)

Barry said:


> What is up with Mammoth, I've always had good service from them, last order I finally cancelled and ordered elsewhere because weeks went by without a peep, I've placed another order with them and looks like the same thing, not a word, but there quick to hit my Paypal account


If you have a delay I’d email them. I heard nothing for about 2 weeks and emailed. They were holding up the order for a single component that was out of stock. They ended up shipping it minus that piece. But it’s annoying. I used to always go to Mammoth first but after that experience (twice) I usually go with Tayda. It’s kind of sad I can get stuff quicker from Thailand than Oklahoma. Glad Tayda has PedalPCB enclosures now too!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 1, 2019)

Same thing happened with me, 1N34As were out of stock, holding up the order.  Ended up cancelling that line item and bought them from Tayda.  They've been having some sales recently and I think they were deluged with orders.  I get the impression it's a pretty small outfit.  I still buy from them.  DigiKey is the fastest, but also the most expensive.  It's good to have options.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 1, 2019)

I bought the pots again from this morning after reading this from  Mouser they were higher but have a  shipping label created so it will ship today, its a odd pot so don't mind having extras,  my Giant order from Tayda will be here Thursday..pretty amazing with all those components i ordered. 

Ordered 10 PCB's from here so ill have  plenty to build  and see how timely Mammoth ships...

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 3, 2019)

Now i need help where to put them...!

Checked  my order all in, and only one mistake they sent giant 10k 1w resistors ..i can live with that but Tayda does a great job.
I like the matt finishes in the grey and black...
now to amazon for some parts bins..where to start ? !!!!!!!! lol



https://imgur.com/ha5yb7p




https://imgur.com/pJOHbWW


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 3, 2019)

I dunno about amazon cuz I don’t use it but I’d imagine searching for a “64 bin parts storage” or something like that should work. Get one big one with all tiny drawers and one of the ones that’s half tiny drawers and half bigger size ones. Good start anyway 

Also I am jealous you get your Tayda orders in 3 days. The only way that happens for me is if I choose the express shipping but I’m not a fan of the brokerage fees DHL wants for it.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 3, 2019)

$30 shipping for 2-4 day..$24 for reg shipping like 8-16 day

Ill pay the $6  extra any day for that quick shipping

I did get charged $9 for some fee this time, but ill be building a few pedals this weekend, to me its worth it !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 3, 2019)

Willikers!

And check out at all the pickups!


----------



## thedwest (Oct 3, 2019)

I use a couple of these bins from Amazon.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 3, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> $30 shipping for 2-4 day..$24 for reg shipping like 8-16 day
> 
> Ill pay the $6  extra any day for that quick shipping
> 
> I did get charged $9 for some fee this time, but ill be building a few pedals this weekend, to me its worth it !



Huh, must be a Canada thing. I’ve done it several times on sub-100$ orders and been nailed with a 30-40 dollar charge on top.

Wait...doesn’t Tayda have a US warehouse now? That’s probably why, mine always come from the Thai location.


----------

